# Uninstalling Viper 1000 alarm



## Mstr Eyes (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi I posted previously about a problem with my viper 1000 alarm immoboliser and I have now decided to uninstall the whole alarm and be done with it.. ANY advice or instruction on how to go about this would be Greatly appreciated! Note I have limited electronic knowledge, and details if available would be accepted gratefully... 
PS: Awesome and extremely helpful forum Much respect...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Mstr Eyes said:


> Hi I posted previously about a problem with my viper 1000 alarm immoboliser and I have now decided to uninstall the whole alarm and be done with it.. ANY advice or instruction on how to go about this would be Greatly appreciated! Note I have limited electronic knowledge, and details if available would be accepted gratefully...
> PS: Awesome and extremely helpful forum Much respect...


 There are no instructions, with what you have stated I'd suggest taking it to a place and have them un install it for you, the time they save you in doing it correctly will be worth it. Or simply pull the fuse on the unit will stop it from working. there are no details, only thing is to un install it opposite the way it went in.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pull the fuses on the brain box.


----------

